# 1.5 Weeks of dieting with pics!!



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well thats the first 1.5 weeks done (i know, i know, it's not long)

Really sruggled the first couple of days but stayed stong.

Getting used to it more now.

getting 350g of protein, which i know some say is too high, but i can cut on it so all good.

Anyway, some progress pics (i'll do exactly the same shots in a months time, in the same place).

So, unpumped with grey sky 

(please ignore my stupid faces as i had no idea when the gf was taking the pics!!)

Training: 1.9 years

Training Style: HIT

Start Weight: 10 stone 5 pounds

End Of Bulk Weight:15 stone 2 pounds

Current Weight:14 stone 12 pounds

Current Gear: 600mg test E, 400mg tren e

Front relaxed:










Front DB:










Rear DB:










Front Lat:










Rear Lat:










So going to be a medium cutting diet/gear up until xmas, then start my comp diet/gear in Jan. Looking to do a comp in April.

Saw on the UKBFF site the is one scheduled in Portsmouth which looks appealing.

Or if im not ready then i can do one a bit later.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking amazing for 1.9 years of training, not sure exactly how long that is lol.

Now stop taking pics of you, and put pics of your missus on again!! lol.

Great progress, ill follow this and be good to see you in really good condition. Keep going mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good improvements in the pics.

However i dont get why ure dieting till xmas then dieting again for a show. surely you should try and keep bf as is and put some muscle on till xmas then cut down for april


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll put some on mate, but i'm going to need reps for it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> good improvements in the pics.
> 
> However i dont get why ure dieting till xmas then dieting again for a show. surely you should try and keep bf as is and put some muscle on till xmas then cut down for april


Not really proper dieting mate, just little lower carbs, so like you say, will prob stay a similar bf, but hopefully gain some more mass causing the look of less bodyfat.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice wheelbarrow position, keeps the rain out of it.....

sweet calfs Powerhopuse.....like my 2.5 YO daughters when you shave them lol


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

why do you shave your 2.5 year old daughter's calves?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How long did you train for without steds mate if you have been training for 1.9 years?

Just out of interest


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> How long did you train for without steds mate if you have been training for 1.9 years?
> 
> Just out of interest


1 year mate, was against them at first like most of the general public, but the more i read, the more interested i was. Started with the usual 10 week 500mg/week though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Nice wheelbarrow position, keeps the rain out of it.....
> 
> sweet calfs Powerhopuse.....like my 2.5 YO daughters when you shave them lol


Your a c.unt lol.

And im working on them. Just havent been able to find the rep range/intensity for them yet. (1.9 years Uriel. Like blinking your eyes to you, you old bastard).


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So you kind of went straight onto them, compared to what most people seem to do.

Were you gaining well before in those 9 months b4 you started?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Your a c.unt lol.
> 
> And im working on them. Just havent been able to find the rep range/intensity for them yet. (1.9 years Uriel. Like blinking your eyes to you, you old bastard).


looking good

try this http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/exercises/exercise_of_the_week_the_luke_sauder_calf_routine


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You need to start working your legs, upper body and lower body are out of balance.

If you are doing the Portsmouth show, I wouldn't be dieting now, you aren't that fat TBH.

I would be cleaning up your diet and working on adding a few lbs of tissue. Maybe a few cardio sessions in each week.

Any reason for the drop in dosage? You were running closer to 1.2g Test and 600mg Tren in your journal...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ide put off competing for 2 more years mate,as chris points

out your body is out of ballance,sorry too be blunt.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Judging purely on the fizog, you look as thick as pig-shit in the neck of a coke bottle

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Good physique coming on there, calves very poor, so try some different things for them and quads/hams could use a little more mass (whos couldn't), but apart from that - looking really good especially when you consider the short time training.

Agree with Little Chris - you aren't fat by any means.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> You need to start working your legs, upper body and lower body are out of balance.
> 
> If you are doing the Portsmouth show, I wouldn't be dieting now, you aren't that fat TBH.
> 
> ...


Yeah agree, not so much proper dieting, more as you say "cleaning it up". Like using oats and fruit as my carb source than more sh.itty stuff.

Dropped the dose purely because of cost and felt i didnt really need that much.

Going to be splitting my legs from now. quads and hams separate to bring them up.

Thanks for comments.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> So you kind of went straight onto them, compared to what most people seem to do.
> 
> Were you gaining well before in those 9 months b4 you started?


You could say that i suppose, But i knew what i wanted to do and what my goals are, not for girls. I want to compete!!

Gaining as well as any new trainer i suppose for first year, just got impatient.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> ide put off competing for 2 more years mate,as chris points
> 
> out your body is out of ballance,sorry too be blunt.


Ok, well surly for the experience alone it's worth doing it? So i know what to expect when i am ready?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Your a c.unt lol.
> 
> And im working on them. Just havent been able to find the rep range/intensity for them yet. (1.9 years Uriel. Like blinking your eyes to you, you old bastard).


mate I am of course a c unt - you are correct.

You have a good starting point and have done ok for less than 2 years training but you need to find the leg section of the gym and do more than scratch your balls in it

Hope I've motivated you a bit - now, forget this silly dieting and get some beef on:thumbup1:


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

really looking forward to seeing some pics of your misses.

good shaping aswell !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> mate I am of course a c unt - you are correct.
> 
> You have a good starting point and have done ok for less than 2 years training but you need to find the leg section of the gym and do more than scratch your balls in it
> 
> *Hope I've motivated you a bit* - now, forget this silly dieting and get some beef on:thumbup1:


You have mate so thanks!!!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking good you carpet carrier.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You can easily gain muscle and diet the body fat off, i make my best gains this way.

Also it is obvious you haven't worked out how to train properly yet. Fix that and you will rapidly gain and lose body fat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

im suprised the lawn has grown that well down the side of your house with the amount of light available tbh .

keep plugging away and take on board the constructive critisism, doing well:thumbup1:


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

leeston said:


> why do you shave your 2.5 year old daughter's calves?


ahahahahha ****ing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> ahahahahha ****ing


I really didn't get that either lol.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I really didn't get that either lol.


you're doing very good in the gym mate keep it at brother


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> you're doing very good in the gym mate keep it at brother


Taking in everything everyone is saying and making some tweaks (major and minor).

Thanks guys.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ok, well surly for the experience alone it's worth doing it? So i know what to expect when i am ready?


tbh mate i entered a few shows as a junior,and can still remember

the crushing dissapointment of not being able to compete with the

other guys on stage:lol:all i learned was,i was not ready!

Just passing on my own experience mate,nothing else,but

good luck if you do.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> tbh mate i entered a few shows as a junior,and can still remember
> 
> the crushing dissapointment of not being able to compete with the
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, im def taking everything in. Not being arrogent, was just wondering your take  .

But did it serve to drive you even harder than before?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not really its a long game so patience was the key for me,everyone

has there time mate,no race.just going to shows will give you

an idea of size ,standards etc,remember to get down to

the required body fat level, you will lose a fair bit of size

on your frame,because of years trained.

do you know anyone who competes.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> not really its a long game so patience was the key for me,everyone
> 
> has there time mate,no race.just going to shows will give you
> 
> ...


Yeah, he got 3rd in his first show. But he uses over 3g a week and growth, Didn't diet for the show or do cardio, just more drugs.

Don't really think that is a great role model and i recon he will be dead by the time he is 30 (22 now).

Don't want to put photos up as people on here might know him.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, he got 3rd in his first show. But he uses over 3g a week and growth, Didn't diet for the show or do cardio, just more drugs.
> 
> Don't really think that is a great role model and i recon he will be dead by the time he is 30 (22 now).
> 
> Don't want to put photos up as people on here might know him.


 That's just sad IMO....having to destroy your health to compete in a local bodybuilding show, never mind the fact that he didn't win.

I am currently trying to redirect a 20 year old who wants to compete in 7 weeks and thinks his 2400mg per week dose makes up for doing 90 minutes of cardio PER WEEK. Needless to say he looks and is unhealthy....pretty small also...seen far better naturals with more mass.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You've done brilliantly well for 21 months training bro. Half of me want to tell you to wait the other half keeps reminding me how I waited.. and waited... and then waited and am still waiting.

Do what you feel is right for you. :thumb:

PS Do high reps with calves, low rests between sets. Working for me (and Flex Lewis!).


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Good balanced physique, but more importantly can I borrow your wheelbarrow?

Need to replant the flower beds in my garden and that wheelbarrow would be really useful...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> You've done brilliantly well for 21 months training bro. Half of me want to tell you to wait the other half keeps reminding me how I waited.. and waited... and then waited and am still waiting.
> 
> Do what you feel is right for you. :thumb:
> 
> PS Do high reps with calves, low rests between sets. Working for me (and Flex Lewis!).


Yeah been doing that recently mate,

drop sets with no rest for 3 then about a minute rest then same again. Doing it for a total of 3 giant sets. Maybe i should do more sets???

F.ucking kills the next day. and trying to get downt he stairs for the gym.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Good balanced physique, but more importantly can I borrow your wheelbarrow?
> 
> Need to replant the flower beds in my garden and that wheelbarrow would be really useful...


Father in-laws wheelbarrow mate. Real good one too. Hw did have some tomatoe plants in it that did awesome as he could move them round to the perfect place lol. He did look a prat though lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Father in-laws wheelbarrow mate. Real good one too. Hw did have some tomatoe plants in it that did awesome as he could move them round to the perfect place lol. He did look a prat though lol.


lol brilliant! I had 50 tomato plants this year. Never as many again! Shesh.

Yeah more sets.

Look at your physique. Which bodyparts do you do the most sets on? Bet it's chest.... 

People wonder why their side delts don't grow while their fronts ones do - it's because you only do three sets of side raises compared to all your chest exercises, front raises, delt pressing movements you do that hit front delts! :cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TBH mate, i do most sets on my back, i love deadlifting.

I only do 6 working sets on my back, incline flys and incling bench (maybe some light cable for a pump, but just to practice posing.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fair enough, but don't forget back is really a collection of a lot of muscles, unlike chest, or front delts etc. so you bloody well should be doing more sets!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Fair enough, but don't forget back is really a collection of a lot of muscles, unlike chest, or front delts etc. so you bloody well should be doing more sets!


lol, good good then.

But i need to do a lot more legs.

Take it up a gear. Like, when my back is hurting, i like it. When my legs are hurting, i want to cry like a little girl!!!. Need to change my mind set!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Father in-laws wheelbarrow mate. Real good one too. Hw did have some tomatoe plants in it that did awesome as he could move them round to the perfect place lol. He did look a prat though lol.


Dammit I guess I'll have to just steal my neighbours barrow then, and stick to the topic of your cut in this thread.

To be honest I don't think you'll have much difficulty cutting... you don't look to have a significant amount to lose, and am guessing are at about 13%?

I would kinda agree with some of the other posts and suggest that probably the best thing to do for now is not drop kcals too much, just keep diet mostly clean, and concentrate on adding quality mass (with as little fat as possible) from now until christmas then begin gradually lowering your b/fat percentage until the comp you are looking at in april. Plenty of time to do it right


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha!

They (who the hell are they?!) often say those with the biggest legs are those who can take the most pain. Legs separate the men from the boys. :thumb: But then I've got big legs so I would say that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Haha!
> 
> They (who the hell are they?!) often say those with the biggest legs are those who can take the most pain. Legs separate the men from the boys. :thumb: *But then I've got big legs so I would say that *


And so will i in 6 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Not if you're cutting the whole time :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Haha!
> 
> They (who the hell are they?!) often say those with the biggest legs are those who can take the most pain.* Legs separate the men from the boys.* :thumb: But then I've got big legs so I would say that


Big sexist dazzle - women train leggies too you know, I'd take you on in quad and calf wars too :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:


> Big sexist dazzle - women train leggies too you know, I'd take you on in quad and calf wars too :whistling:


And this thread just got instantly sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Any time any place jemster!! Just give me about 6 months notice first :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Not if you're cutting the whole time :whistling:


Not so much cutting mate (i used the wrong word), just cleaner and as a result i dont have that bulk filling me up!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

What about hammies?!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jem said:


> Big sexist dazzle - women train leggies too you know, I'd take you on in quad and calf wars too :whistling:


Big, you said big! I like! :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not so much cutting mate (i used the wrong word), just cleaner and as a result i dont have that bulk filling me up!!


Hehe I know mate. Just make sure you're quads don't get even more out of proportion with your hams and calves. I.e. smash hams and calves (and yes jem, do them first in your leg workout!) more than quads... hard to accept psychologically when all you want to do is increase your max squat but in the long run you'll look better on stage.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Hehe I know mate. Just make sure you're quads don't get even more out of proportion with your hams and calves. I.e. smash hams and calves (and yes jem, do them first in your leg workout!) more than quads... hard to accept psychologically when all you want to do is increase your max squat but in the long run you'll look better on stage.


Yeah, agreed. Putting all first effort onto hams and calves.

Adds so much mass to your leg having full hams!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LMAO at above posts :laugh:

TBH ...I'm quite surprised, you look better than I thought you would  and I think comments are slightly harsh ...I dont think you need to wait another 2 yrs before competing. Legs will prob respond well to heavy training.

Depends what you want to compete for ?



defdaz said:


> What about hammies?!


Yeah those babies too :thumb:

6 months ....that's March then - I will hold you to that - strip down and pics in ironworks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Big, you said big! I like! :thumbup1: :lol:


I know - it was a typo ...was supposed to say 'Bit' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:


> LMAO at above posts :laugh:
> 
> TBH ...I'm quite surprised, you look better than I thought you would  and I think comments are slightly harsh ...I dont think you need to wait another 2 yrs before competing. Legs will prob respond well to heavy training.
> 
> ...


I dont think they are harsh Gem, just put in a no nonsense way. I pm'ed a few guys for their advice and they gave me some, so it's all good.

Its good to come back down to earth becaus epeople saying how big you are when you are out around people that dont train can go to your head.

Reality check i think.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont think they are harsh Gem, just put in a no nonsense way. I pm'ed a few guys for their advice and they gave me some, so it's all good.
> 
> Its good to come back down to earth becaus epeople saying how big you are when you are out around people that dont train can go to your head.
> 
> Reality check i think.


Yeah well just make sure you listen to the right people and not the ones that are full of sh!t, bitter & twisted :whistling: 

and it's JJJJJJJJJJJJem :cursing: :lol:

...and everyone knows you dont listen to Norm :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:


> Yeah well just make sure you listen to the right people and not the ones that are full of sh!t, bitter & twisted :whistling:
> 
> and it's JJJJJJJJJJJJem :cursing: :lol:
> 
> ...and everyone knows you dont listen to Norm :thumbup1:


Don't worry, certain peoples avi's scream future pro lol.

You know who i mean.

Lats that look like he can fly!!

And soz, got a friend that is Gem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont think they are harsh Gem, just put in a no nonsense way. I pm'ed a few guys for their advice and they gave me some, so it's all good.
> 
> Its good to come back down to earth becaus epeople saying how big you are when you are out around people that dont train can go to your head.
> 
> Reality check i think.


yor doing alright. Train like your life depends on it and get a good diet behind you and you will be ready to go next year.

everyone has weak points so dont worry about that. if your honest with yourself then thats half the battle won


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sh*t now I wonder if I'm bitter and twisted!?

Okay, March then! You'll have been back bulking for a while so that's a deal!  (parp)

Yep, compete dude, do it. You're a long time dead and I think you're so motivated at the moment that you'll be spurred on to even greater progress. Plus you're getting married aren't you next year so you'll look good in your photos (as opposed to me who looked like whale!)!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

<<<< Did someone mention lats!?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Sh*t now I wonder if I'm bitter and twisted!?
> 
> Okay, March then! You'll have been back bulking for a while so that's a deal!  (parp)
> 
> Yep, compete dude, do it. You're a long time dead and I think you're so motivated at the moment that you'll be spurred on to even greater progress. Plus you're getting married aren't you next year so you'll look good in your photos (as opposed to me who looked like whale!)!


Lol, mother in-law said im growing my hair for the wedding. F.uck that. Mrs' likes it short, i like it short. Not going to happen.

(i normally look better than in those photos but it was seven in the morning, just got up and was about to do cardio so shut it!)


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

you wanna throw out them circus mirrors, and get some real ones.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Sh*t now I wonder if I'm bitter and twisted!?
> 
> Okay, March then! You'll have been back bulking for a while so that's a deal!  (parp)
> 
> Yep, compete dude, do it. You're a long time dead and I think you're so motivated at the moment that you'll be spurred on to even greater progress. Plus you're getting married aren't you next year so you'll look good in your photos (as opposed to me who looked like whale!)!


Yep gotcha gruie [catchy user name btw ....not  ] 

LOL dazzle - brrrring it bro [let's hope our mutual 'little' friend doesnt wanna compete with us otherwise we're both fooked LMAO - he was on to me last night before his travels today...funnnnneeee] :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL! You spoke to him on the phone yet? He cracks me up


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HTID said:


> you wanna throw out them circus mirrors, and get some real ones.


Oh, look who it is, nice to hear from you again mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

leeston said:


> why do you shave your 2.5 year old daughter's calves?





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I really didn't get that either lol.


It's a shame to have to explain the possible only other meaning for you numbnuts on here but I meant if Powerhouse shaved his calved - they'd resemble my daughters:whistling:

Anyway. The pics will serve for reference when you get a bit of size on and get onstage so will be good progress shots I'm sure:thumbup1:


----------



## jaboman (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey leeton,

Just wondering how you made out with the 14 x 21? I just started, haven't decided if I will do 14 x 14 or 14 x 21.


----------

